# NthDegree News



## Zoran (Jun 16, 2006)

Just ran into this.

http://www.geocities.com/nthdegree_news/

--Added--
Just noticed the link under the banner of the page on the left side for past issues. I guess it's a monthly publication.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 16, 2006)

That's too funny.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam (Jun 16, 2006)

nice! hehehe


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jun 16, 2006)

hehe, good stuff!
:lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea I just up for that MUMA fighting that will bring in the bucks.
Terry


----------

